# Sorta Dandy Point



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Went down to my buddy's at Buckroe Sun a.m. Got there at 8 and we were putting the boat in at 10 - I'll just say he's a little laid back, I would have had it in at 8:15 myself. Checked everything over after we put it in at the ramp and found a leak. To make a long story short - pulled it out, took back to his house, fixed leak and got back in the water at 1:00pm . Took off through the markers, didn't even make it to the point and boat cut off, threw over anchor and waited for Sea Tow to take us in. But, in the meantime I threw my line out in about 6 - 10 ft of water and caught the biggest trout I've ever caught, I realize that 16" isn't that wonderful, but I enjoyed. Final catch 3 trout, one sea bass and my very first puppy drum, then the tow boat showed up and took us back in - called it a day. Caught the trout on Gulp minnows on bottom rig, puppy on squid and the sea bass on squid. Hooked into a couple of nice trout jigging w/ red lead head and clear flourescent green twirly tailed thing that came w/ some fishing kit someone bought me about 2 years ago - I'll be using them again. Caught fish between 1:30-3:00. Not so bad for being stuck for an hour 1/2.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Sounds like your misfortune found you a nice hole.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Sure did, but has me thinking about getting a kayak instead of a boat one day...


----------

